# They're back - Hot Fuzz



## michaeledward (Apr 30, 2007)

The folks who brought us Shawn of the Dead are back. Although that film did not get glowing reviews on this site. The players are back in the new film 'Hot Fuzz'. 

Go See This Movie!

There is no reason 'Disturbia' should have been the number 1 film this past weekend. Hot Fuzz was very, very funny. And, they blow up lots of stuff. And there is gratuitous violence. And, the main characters leap through the glass doors with two guns blazing while yelling "arrgghhh!!". 

I can't think of a better reason to spend four bucks on a box of milk duds.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 30, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> The folks who brought us Shawn of the Dead are back. Although that film did not get glowing reviews on this site. The players are back in the new film 'Hot Fuzz'.
> 
> Go See This Movie!
> 
> ...


 
So it is worth a looksie?  I heard it was pretty funny.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 30, 2007)

:lfao:

humour, destruction and gratuitous violence, oh my! 

I will have to check it out, sounds like my kind of movie!


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 30, 2007)

I watched this in the cinema at a preview on Valentines day this year, we were going to watch a romantic one but I saw this on preview and insisted.... well ok suggested, and there was no competition.  Normally cinema audiences here are a pretty quiet well behaved lot but this one was in stitches.  I've not seen anything like it for a long time.

It's FANTASTIC!   I'd say it's the funniest film I've seen in a long time, I'm getting the DVD for definite, Simon Pegg and Nick Frost are a brilliant team and the film takes the mickey out of the English police force really really well.
It's really like that!!!

Watch out for the swan!  *giggle*


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 30, 2007)

I loved Shawn of the Dead thought it was hilarious for it's satire and it's spoof of zombie films (pretend you're a zombie to walk through a crowd of them... _why didn't anyone ever think of that??_ :lol: ). 

Hot Fuzz seems to be full of the same irreverence and spoof of the "american cop-buddy films" ... I'll want to see it because I feel confident in being entertained by the same folks, also because I've heard good things about it on other sites as well.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this one.  Shaun of the Dead was a hilarious movie!


----------



## Logan (May 1, 2007)

Yes it is great! Watch out for the flying granny sidekicks!


----------



## Carol (May 1, 2007)

Looks like A LOT of fun.  I'm looking forward to catching it


----------



## hrlmonkey (May 1, 2007)

top movie!  i laughed so hard i hurt at times.  and when you realise how many faces you know in the movie (at least if your british i guess),  it just makes things even funnier.


----------



## JBrainard (May 1, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> The folks who brought us Shawn of the Dead are back. Although that film did not get glowing reviews on this site.


 
I, for one, thought Shawn of the Dead was a very funny take on the zombie movie genre. The people around here must have poor taste


----------



## hrlmonkey (May 1, 2007)

are you all familiar with spaced?

if not, its the show that kinda started them on this vibe.  possibly even funnier than shaun and fuzz put together - but thats just my opinion.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 2, 2007)

thanks for the headsup.  i loved shaun of the dead and was just waiting for somebody to confirm before i sped out for fuzz.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 2, 2007)

Hot Fuzz is a great movie. It not only lampoons the police force, but the love people have for thier small towns in general.

Brian Jones


----------

